# Therapy using Hypnosis??



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Board,

I was curious if anyone had ever attempted to use hypnosis as a form of therapy in regards to their dp/dr symptoms....

My mother used it many years ago and found that it helped her with some depression issues. Dp/dr is a different story, but wouldn't hypnosis provide some unique insight?

Thanks,
Blake

ps-thank you to revelation for a speedy recovery of the board. it means a lot to everyone. you are most radical in my book.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

yep i had around 11 sessions years ago,didnt do a thing,just emptied my pockets out


----------



## eldoofus (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah,

For a while I was using a CD called "Dr Wood's Learn How to use Self Hypnosis that works for Stress". The positive suggestion allowed me to relax.


----------

